# Dell PowerEdge 1850 wont install server 2003



## ashleycardwell94 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, im new here so go easy on me. 

I have a Dell PowerEdge 1850 and i am trying to install windows server 2003 enterprise edition. 

I am unsure if i have configured the raid or the bios correctly, so if anyone could help i would be very grateful. 

I think the disk may not have been burnt correctly. 

When i use a windows xp home disk, it boots in to the setup then to tell me no hard disk can be found. 

When i use a windows xp pro disk, i get a blue screen with pci.sys as the cause.

When i use the server disk, it doesnt boot in to the setup. 

I used a linux live cd, it booted fine, but no disks could be found still. 


Any tips?

Thanks
Ashley cardwell


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

XP will not install on this unless you have the RAID drivers using F9 option during the install process. Why are you even trying to install XP on a server in the first place?


----------



## ashleycardwell94 (Jul 9, 2011)

i was checking to see if it would boot at all. Any more suggestions?


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, why are you trying to install server 2003? what was the original windows version on the computer?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It just needs the RAID drivers for the installed controller. Server 2003 will install fine once you have those on a floppy and press the F9 key to install additional drivers during the setup process. Sorry, I thought you were trying to install XP on server hardware.


----------



## ToddPatDell (Jul 18, 2011)

There are a few ways to get the install setup. What I can advise doing is using the Dell boot disk since we aren't sure of the RAID controller and this will detect the RAID controller, allow you to setup the array and push the storage driver into the installation.
Also, be sure its R2, otherwise you will have a number of issues regardless of the install path.
http://ftp.us.dell.com/sysman/OM_5.2.0_ISM_A00.ISO


----------

